# By the time I had put together enough money



## Henares

Witam. Natknąłem się ostatnio na dwa dziwne dla mnie zdania, w których użyto past perfect w sposób jakiego nie spotkałem wcześniej.

1. "By the time I had put together enough money I learnt that a property developer had bought it (the old house) and planned to turn it into a hotel". (Martin Hewings's Advanced Grammar in Use) 

2. "But the story was drawn irresitibly towards the older world, and became an account, as it were, of its end and passing away before its beginning and middle had been told". (Foreword in Tolkien's The Lord of The Ring)

Zawsze myślałem, że wzór konstrukcji takiego zdania wygląda tak: "A had happend by the time B happened", a w w dwóch powyższych zdaniach time clause, który zaczyna się od "by the time/before" jest w past perfect.


----------



## grassy

1. nie widzę uzasadnienia dla past perfect
2. before = zanim, czyli nie-opowiedzenie początku i środka było tym wcześniejszym "zdarzeniem"


----------



## Henares

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.


----------



## cointi

Nie jestem pewien, czy to ma zastosowanie tutaj, ale zostawię:

Grammar and Vocabulary for Cambridge Advanced and Proficiency, Richard Side and Guy Wellman. p. 20

There is one exception to the time sequence rules on Past Perfect. When we use _before,_ the verb in Past Simple can refer to something that takes before the verb in Past Perfect. The first action may prevent the second from happening.

_The waiter took my _plate_ away before I'd finished eating._

_I was blamed for it before I'd even had a chance to defend myself._


----------



## grassy

To jest właśnie to użycie z drugiego zdania z OP.



Giesiek said:


> _The waiter took my _plate_ away before I'd finished eating._



Nie skończyłem nawet jeść, a kelner już zabrał mój talerz. Czyli to "nie-skończenie" jest taką jakby pierwszą czynnością.



Giesiek said:


> _I was blamed for it before I'd even had a chance to defend myself._



Tu tak samo. Nie miałem nawet możliwości się obronić, a już mnie o to obwiniono.


----------



## zaffy

Giesiek said:


> Nie jestem pewien, czy to ma zastosowanie tutaj, ale zostawię:
> 
> Grammar and Vocabulary for Cambridge Advanced and Proficiency, Richard Side and Guy Wellman. p. 20
> 
> There is one exception to the time sequence rules on Past Perfect. When we use _before,_ the verb in Past Simple can refer to something that takes before the verb in Past Perfect. The first action may prevent the second from happening.
> 
> _The waiter took my _plate_ away before I'd finished eating._
> 
> _I was blamed for it before I'd even had a chance to defend myself._



To jest właśnie dziwne w angielskim, ale tak sobie czasami mówią, że dają Past Perfect dokładnie na odwrót, czyli do tego co było później a nie wcześniej. Ciężko to wyczuć, dlatego uczymy klasycznej wersji, czyli Past Perfect do tego co było wcześniej.


----------



## bonmonika

W polskiej gramatyce mamy inny szyk zdania, dla Was to jest trudne, a dla nas język angielski w którym napotykamy na ten sam problem.


----------

